# Lake Talquin 02/25/19



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Weather was cold starting out and the main lake was white cap'n... Fish were SLOW all day but saw more gators on this trip then all the others combined. Got a great video of an osprey versus a crappie. Even had a mishap where I broke the line above the cork on my minner pole and as I was fussing the bobber started bouncing! Bob was johnny on the spot and hooked the line and brought up a good size bluegill so it was a team catch!!! hahaha Ended up catching a few good size bluegills and released em... I caught a small dink bass and Bob caught a decent size bass. We ended up with 8 crappie with the biggest being 14. Enough fer a meal!:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Very cool video


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

We’re yall just minnow fishing shallow? Headed there on the 13


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Not a cooler full but 8 is way better than 0. Good job on the videos also,some thing I can watch with the vol on.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dinner and entertainment ! :thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

born2fizh said:


> We’re yall just minnow fishing shallow? Headed there on the 13


Still in the 10-12 ft range


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice! Bob don’t know how to make cool faces?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Buddy and I were there Monday as well. Just looked at the white-caps and stayed on the hill. The big boats that fished that day and knew what they were doing came in at Lake Talquin Lodge about mid-afternoon with near limits. Saw a number of boats with limits and near limits Tue and Wed. We didn't find out what was going on until yesterday mid-day. The best bite for several days has been early morning back in the pads where the Various coves have feeder creeks. They are in the spawning mood and full of eggs along with 65 to 67 degree water to urge them along. Yet, some did very well in 18 to 24 ft water. We were all primed with minnows this morning to get in a few hours before we had to leave at 11am, but woke to heavy fog on the lake, so packed it in and came home. . Overall we got fish to eat but did poorly for a 4 day trip. 

The guides working out of LTL were close or topping out every day this week. those guys are good, they had parties from Mn, OH, and IL for multiple days trips. The local regulars were bringing in good numbers. Folks like us who fish there just a few days a year were struggling, but getting a few fish. Knowing the lake well makes a difference.


----------

